# cherry shrimp tank mates?



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

what are suitable tank mates for rcs? 
are there any fish that wont eat juvis? 
i know some other shrimp are ok and wont crossbreed with them, what about ghost shimp will they eat the juvis? thanks


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Any small, non-aggressive fish is OK with RCS. The young ones, unfortunately, make a good meal for all fish. If you want to breed your RCS, give them a tank all their own.

I have Ghosts in with my RCS and they do fine. The only thing I noticed is the ghosts are aggressive feeders while RCS prefer to take their time.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

customdrumfinishes said:


> what are suitable tank mates for rcs?
> are there any fish that wont eat juvis?
> i know some other shrimp are ok and wont crossbreed with them, what about ghost shimp will they eat the juvis? thanks


Provided with good cover, they will reproduce in a tank. You can get some rasbora maculatas, rasbora espei, ember tetras, forktail rainbows, etc.

Regards,


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

im setting up a rcs only tank now, im guessing sae's arent a problems with cherrys either?


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

milalic said:


> Provided with good cover, they will reproduce in a tank. You can get some rasbora maculatas, rasbora espei, ember tetras, forktail rainbows, etc.
> 
> Regards,


i have ember tetras now and was scared they would eat any small under 1/4 inch cherry juvis


----------



## KrispyKreme (Jan 28, 2007)

I’ve had success keeping ottos, chili rasboras, clown killies, and celestial pearl danios with shrimp.


----------



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

I have ember tetras, dwarf corys and an oto in with mine and have had two hatchings. As far as I can tell a large number of them survived. I've tiny shrimplets all over the place and no one bothers them. My tank is heavily planted though, with lots of hiding places and driftwood.


----------



## wannagrowplants (Apr 1, 2008)

Danielle do you get to see the rcs often with fish in the same tank?

Betty


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks for the replies! ill have to try some cherrys with my ember tetras and see how it goes, i will surely let my plans get nice and thick before i put some in, im thinkin of trying a few small males in first to see if there lunch or not. these embers are only 1" long so i might be ok.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

I've got glo-light tetras in mine.
Too a few months to grow the orginal 10, but now I'm up to 40+.
I have heavy cover on the left (upper canopy) and some moss/algae on the bottom in the center and right-back.
I also keep a floating island of HM.

My tanks is 20g-long El natural - 40W of light and 100W heat - no filter or water circulation.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

im thinking the juvis are so small and clear the fish dont see but a few of them anyway.

my friend has glowlight in with about 80 rcs and theres 3 pregos in the tank now, can you put them in a breeder net with some java moss to lay there eggs or is it best to let them lay there eggs in the tank, thanks


----------



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

wannagrowplants said:


> Danielle do you get to see the rcs often with fish in the same tank?
> 
> Betty


I didn't for the first week... now they are out alot.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I just recently purchased some threadfin rainbows and they don't bother my cherry shrimp at all. At first the fish acted startled when a shrimp swam up near them, but now they seem to mutually ignore each other. The threadfin rainbows eat such tiny foods that even baby shrimp are too big, so no problems there. The shrimp are out a lot more than the fish are at this point. I'm hoping the rainbows will settle in better and hide less as time goes on.


----------



## Luis138 (Mar 17, 2008)

How about discus? Even though I think that they might try to eat the shrimps, don't you think that the shrimps are way too fast for the discus, being that they are slow swimmers?

Most importantly, would the shrimps tolerate the high temperatures needed for the discus?

Luis


----------

